# Test Makeup Frankenstein



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings! This is a build up of the Moebius Frankenstein kit I did for Posthumous using their test makeup replacement head. Questions and comments welcome.


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

It looks really cool.How much was the replacement head?


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Not to keen on the moebius franky sculpt:freak: like the new head,and your paint job is fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I have that replacement head, great build!!!!!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great job Rick!  

~RK~


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice work! Though personally, I'm not digging the replacement head anymore than the kit's original.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for all the great feedback everyone! TSM; not sure the kit was sent to me, I did the build up and sent it back. I bought one a while ago but don't recall what I paid for it.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I also used the replacement head, which I consider superior to the kit supplied version.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Somehow I get the impression, these heads are supposed to represent the Frankenstein monster, but not Karloff directly. They both ALMOST have Karloff's visage, but not quite. And since any sculptor worth his salt could do a Karloff head, I think this is probably a licensing issue. 

I know a lot of people in this hobby really like Sara Karloff, but Frankly (pun intended), intellectual property rights should not extend to the children of a person, especially when it comes to displaying his/her image and especially when he/she represents a character that is known throughout the entire world. 

This woman is living off her father's face and denying a relatively few people the opportunity to build a good Frankenstein monster, all because she doesn't get her pound of flesh out of it.

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I met Sara Jane a lot over the years, she should be the gate keeper of his likeness. When I purchase a model of the Monster from the 1931 movie, I want a dead on Karloff not a representation. Moebius made a deal with Bela, Jr. and the result is a great kit of Dracula coming out, at a desent price to boot. The head is very well done, and it fits like a glove on to the body. I wish someone would be a replacement heat for the Invisible Man kit with the head as he shown in the begining of the film.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Very cool!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Although I get what you mean about objecting to Sara Karloff licensing her father's likeness, at least it kind of makes sense - it's part of her dad's legacy and estate that he can pass on.

What I can't stand is a large corporation like Universal reaping rewards for 80 year old works of art that the current stewards had nothing to do with. If it were the Laemelles licensing these monsters, it wouldn't bother me as much. But Universal is just another bland corporate entity with people coming and going who have probably never even watched these films, let alone have an appreciation of them.

Just my 3 cents. Anyone want to raise it to 4 cents?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

One would think that the estate of Jack Pierce would be due something. He created the look of all these monsters even Dracula with the widows peak toupee. Speaking of replacement heads, I need the Monsters of the Movies Creature from the Black Lagoon.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

apls said:


> One would think that the estate of Jack Pierce would be due something. He created the look of all these monsters even Dracula with the widows peak toupee. Speaking of replacement heads, I need the Monsters of the Movies Creature from the Black Lagoon.


Wow, I wonder if any of us ever thought that before...I know I haven't, and I for one agree with you 100 %. For the MOTM replacement Creature head, CultTVMan should have them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

You're right about Jack Pierce, although anything he created is considered a "work for hire" and he legally couldn't claim any rights to it. But he certainly deserves a LOT of credit.

P.S. He actually didn't have anything to do with Lugosi's Dracula. Lugosi insisted on doing his own makeup - though that didn't last any longer than "Dracula" and the aborted "Frankenstein", after which he did what he was told.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Lugosi did most of his make up, but Pierce did have him wear the the toupee. I am waiting for Cult Man to get more Creature heads. Back to the hair piece, it was also worn by the actor in the Spanish Dracula.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Apls; I am the producer of the Creature head and I have them in stock. You can email me at [email protected] for more info. Rick; I REALLY like your paint-up and I'm sure John was pleased. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Thanks Tom and yeah John was very pleased with it.


----------

